# Keeping cool this summer



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds a lot like advertising to me...


----------



## MAFLgirl (Jul 12, 2010)

What do you mean???


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Your post sounds like you're trying to sell the product. Subtle advertising. Pretty sure they have rules against that here.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds to me like she found a product that worked for her and wants to spread the word of her good findings. She wasn't trying to sell it in my opinion.


----------



## MAFLgirl (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you Mingiz! I've told everyone I know about it... Isn't that how the world works, though?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

You didn't post a price so technically your not selling just bragging on a product.....
So ca ya give me a good deal on some:wink:


----------



## MAFLgirl (Jul 12, 2010)

:lol: LOL, YOU'RE TOO FUNNY!!!


----------

